# Scott & White EMS



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 10, 2012)

So I put in an application last week with Scott &White out of Temple, Texas and was invited to test this Friday.  I was wondering if any of you had information on them? I found out through a buddy of mine that is an LVN there, that Scott & White (EMS) handle most of the 911 and transfer calls in the surrounding Temple area.  Aside from that all he could say was that they stay busy, I was hoping for some more insight.  I am not keen on the Temple area, and I am really hoping to go to Paramedic school this fall, but if i cant then I am going to have to work.  

On a second note is anyone testing with Austin FD this May?  Im sure there is someone else on this forum out of the 4k people that are going to be there.


----------



## JDub (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey I will be testing for the EMT-B position(s) this friday also! So I would like to hear some more information as well. I know S&W does a lot of transfers since I see them come get a lot of patients up here in Waco. I didn't know about their 911 contracts since I thought Acadian had most of those in and around Temple.

I am a little nervous for the testing, although I did well on the NREMT and in my class, this is my first job application that has required a written and verbal test.


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 11, 2012)

Jdub,

I forgot about Acadian, the information that I obtained is from a buddy of mine that works for Scott & White as an LVN.  Although I am pretty sure he knows what he is talking about if you check their website, it does not appear that as a basic you would be doing much more than transfers.  I wish you luck on the test on Friday, I will not be testing due to the fact that I am still on active duty out of the state of Texas.  Please let me know how it goes even if it is in a PM, I too have not tested for any EMT positions before.  Thank you in advance and once again good luck.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 11, 2012)

Scott/White handles pretty much all the emergencies in Bell County. Acadian does some non-emergent calls up there. 

What I know about them is anecdotle so I won't comment. 

I will say of the options up there Acadian is the best but no 911 with them.


----------



## bigdogems (Apr 11, 2012)

I was in a class with a couple people from there. They had pretty much all good things to say. Good protocols, good relationships with the ER. But they said they do run a lot. And the wonderful concept of system status management


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 19, 2012)

Jdub,

How did the interview/test go with Scott & White?


----------



## JDub (Apr 19, 2012)

ChickenMcSuckIT said:


> Jdub,
> 
> How did the interview/test go with Scott & White?



It went pretty good. It started with a multiple choice test similar to the NREMT test, if you passed that you went on to do some verbal scenarios and afterwards they asked some more typical interview questions.

Overall I think everything was pretty good, nice challenging but not ridiculous test, good scenarios and I liked that there were not too many BS interview questions. Plus everyone was super nice.

They called and offered me my choice of a Full-Time or PRN position. I decided to go PRN and will hopefully start in June.


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats great, I know my buddy really enjoys working for them, and as far as them responding to my application they were pretty quick.  I think it took them about a week.  I wish I could say the same for the other companies I have applied with.  I will contact them next month to see if they still have positions available.  If you dont mind me asking, what was their pay that they offered you?


----------



## Tyler21 (Feb 1, 2015)

Can someone say what the pay is?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 1, 2015)

Call them. This thread is nearly three years old.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2015)

Tyler21 said:


> Can someone say what the pay is?


Tyler, you've posted this multiple times with no answer. It's possible that we have no one who works there. Your best bet is to call them.


----------

